# Arabians and rug sizing?



## Dappledbaybeauty (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all I have a 14.2 egyptian arabian and I was wondering what size rug he might be considering he is not as bulky as our QH's 
Thanks very much.
Any info would be appreciated.
If you have a arabian what size do they fit?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You'll have to measure him, there's not really any way to guess accurately without measuring. 

For instance, my little [14.1hh] Arab mare was quite long-bodied and gave the impression of being much bigger than she was. Educated horse people would guess at her blanket size and always guess she was a 76 or 78. In reality, she was a perfect 69. Even a 72 was much too big for her.

I would guess that he probably won't be more than a 78, but you never know. The only way to know for sure is to measure:

[this is an ok video, I didn't spend a lot of time looking for one though so there're probably better videos out there]


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

You will have to measure the.way wallaby suggested. My old mare was longer in the body, but fairly narrow. She fit a 68. 
My 4 year old gwlding gelding fits a 66.

And my newest three year old is so fine, he's probably in pony sizes. My four year old's blanket was way too big on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

68, 69 or 70 are usually best for 14.0 to 14.3 Arabs. If you have to make an educated guess, go a little bigger. Its a lot easier to shorten the belts/straps than to stretch them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Schneider's has good arab blankets with a little different neck cuts. 
My 15'2/'3ish arab wears a 76.


----------



## saddlebredluv (May 8, 2014)

I think most arabians wear cob size tack


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My Arab wears a 63 he's so tiny. And he's 15 hands. I buy pony blankets for him.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

My 5yr old Arab gelding is 14.2 and wears a 64. He could actually probably use a slightly smaller one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

